# ,  / > Yaesu >    Yaesu FT-410

## RX1AL

Yaesu FT-410. -     .
: http://qrznow.com/new-yaesu-ft-410/    .  ,   ..
  FT-450.

----------

rw3ar

----------


## yl2gl

,  ...    ,      .     SSB    2.25,  -...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## us4el

"   ".....!!   .!

----------


## us4el

!!   " "... ...!!!

----------


## us4el

.  VERTEX  STANDART CO LTD.......   .-    "  799 ." +    +. . + ""...    ...!!! ....!!

----------


## rw3ar

> .  VERTEX STANDART CO LTD.......   .-    "  799 ." +    +. . + ""...   ...!!! ....!!


, ,    . 
 ,   , ,       ,    "" (   !)  ,       "".

 "" - -. 
    ,  " ",   ,       :Wink: 

     (/),   .






> - 3,5    -   ?


 ,      -    (),   . -  ,      ... (   ).    ... "" ,    ,  ,   :Wink:

----------

Bratelly

----------


## RN3GP

> 


       0,35 ?  FT817 0.45   ,    0,25.   DSP     1  2,5   ,     .

----------


## rw3ar

> DSP     1  2,5   ,     .


,  . 
__,      300...400 ,      (0,3...0,4   3,5   -   "__",   "_ 10 ,_ ").
,       , ,       3,5 . ,   ""   "",     .

,  "-"   ... 

    , ... 
,  ,    ,   ? 
 ...     "",  "- ".

*  10 ():*





> ,     ,  ,  , -     ..


" " -     .       ()  . 
"-" -  ,   ...
" " - .
   - "  ,   "()  -    -,   .

   8, 703/706,     - "   "()   " "     /... (

----------

Scrambler, Serg

----------


## rw3ar

> FT600


",  ,  -  "()   :Very Happy: 
 600-    ... 
   " " -   ...

----------



----------

